# Weird fish, firing range casting



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

We caught 5 walleye, 23 ft of water casting worm harnesses. But my gf caught this thing in photo and a hat full of zebra muscles 😄 anyone tell me what kind of fish that is?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like a shiner.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Silver Redhorse sucker , maybe ?


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like it might be a gizzard shad, if the dorsal fin had a long edge on it that's what ya had. Looks like a pretty big one


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Or a small whitefish, hard to tell without seeing the dorsal fin


----------



## Wandawega1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Silver Chub, making a comeback in Lake Erie. Used to be a really important forage fish


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Bait

Rickerd


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Slow day at work..


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Wandawega1 said:


> Silver Chub, making a comeback in Lake Erie. Used to be a really important forage fish


This was my 2nd guess.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

My first guess was shiner. 
Def not a gizzard shad. 
I don't know enough about black crappie to rule that out


----------



## Wandawega1 (Jan 5, 2015)

bridgeman said:


> View attachment 488473
> 
> 
> Slow day at work..


Lake whitefish have an adipose fin as they are part of the salmon family. The fish in the original post does not.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Silver chub for sure. 
whitefish and gizzard shad look completely different


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Whitefish. Been catching a few off Ruggles in the Fall.


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

I was going to say whitefish


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

My knee jerk guess was a cisco, tullibee, or lake herring. All three common names are the same species. I've caught them before in upper parts of lake Michigan/Grand Traverse Bay. They look a lot like a whitefish but they are a different species.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I put a strong vote in on a silver chub. Have seen them before


----------



## Eyeonthefly (Jun 3, 2011)

1000% silver chub











https://www.roughfish.com/content/silver-chub-0










Silver Chub (Macrhybopsis storeriana)


The silver chub (Macrhybopsis storeriana) is a species of freshwater fish of the family Cyprinidae found in North America. (Source: Wikipedia, '', http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silver_chub, CC BY-SA 3.0 . Photo: (c) Kyran Leeker, all rights reserved, uploaded by Kyran Leeker)




inaturalist.ca


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

We caught a 26” walleye 4/29 that 8” fish similar (being digested) in its belly.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

I say Cisco they are reintroducing to lake erie


----------



## Wandawega1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Like lake whitefish, Cisco also have an adipose fin... which the fish in the original post does not. Both coregonid species are much more dorsal-ventrally flattened compared to the Silver Chub above. Scales smaller, mouth terminal, and exceedingly rare in Lake Erie. Not a Cisco.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Possible mooneye


----------



## Ron Shafer (Apr 9, 2020)

Definitely a Silver chub a big one at that


----------



## Apparition2 (Jan 11, 2018)

Bitz said:


> We caught 5 walleye, 23 ft of water casting worm harnesses. But my gf caught this thing in photo and a hat full of zebra muscles 😄 anyone tell me what kind of fish that is?
> View attachment 488471
> View attachment 488472
> View attachment 488472
> ...


It is a Silver Chub. I electrofished Lake Erie for 11 years with the Ohio EPA. I have caught several. The Lake Erie fish are deeper bodied than the images you will find on line. One characteristic that is easy to look for is the white lower edge of the tail fin.


----------



## Apparition2 (Jan 11, 2018)

Here is a page from a field guide I wrote for the fish of Northeast Ohio. 

The map is the location where fish were caught by Ohio EPA so only places sampled can have a dot. The maps for stream fish are highly accurate, however I only sampled the shoreline of Erie so the information is limited.

The guide was designed as the fastest way to identify fish in the field 90% of the time. It only includes fish that were caught in Northeast Ohio so introductions are not included. I would be happy to post it in pdf if anyone is interested and it is not too big. I guess I could email to a limited number of people.


----------



## Apparition2 (Jan 11, 2018)

Apparition2 said:


> Here is a page from a field guide I wrote for the fish of Northeast Ohio.
> 
> The map is the location where fish were caught by Ohio EPA so only places sampled can have a dot. The maps for stream fish are highly accurate, however I only sampled the shoreline of Erie so the information is limited.
> 
> The guide was designed as the fastest way to identify fish in the field 90% of the time. It only includes fish that were caught in Northeast Ohio so introductions are not included. I would be happy to post it in pdf if anyone is interested and it is not too big. I guess I could email to a limited number of people.


This is the key page for many of the minnows. Just look for the distinguishing feature and go to that page. The most similar fish are on the same page for ease in comparison.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Apparition2 said:


> This is the key page for many of the minnows. Just look for the distinguishing feature and go to that page. The most similar fish are on the same page for ease in comparison.


Thanks for both the guides.

Much appreciated.


----------



## sander (Oct 30, 2008)

Wandawega1 was correct - he must be a fellow biologist. It is a silver chub, once nearly extirpated from Lake Erie but in the past two decades has made a strong comeback.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Blue Pike


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

100% silver chub, Macrohybopsis storeriana. A cool water minnow, once on Ohio's endangered list due to the dead zone. Recovered well in the mid 1980's to early 2000's. Have dropped from the trawl catches again, likely due to the re-expanding dead zone after Harmful Algae Blooms have returned. Another field mark- Silver chubs have a pair of small barbels in the corner of the mouth, distinguishing them from other members of the Lake Erie minnow family, such as Spottail shiners and Golden shiners. Case closed.


----------



## Dan Shallan (Apr 14, 2021)

Bitz said:


> We caught 5 walleye, 23 ft of water casting worm harnesses. But my gf caught this thing in photo and a hat full of zebra muscles 😄 anyone tell me what kind of fish that is?
> View attachment 488471
> View attachment 488472
> View attachment 488472
> ...


----------



## Dan Shallan (Apr 14, 2021)

We used to call those Creek Chubs. Caught a lot of those in 7-Mile creek, off of the road to Eaton. 4-mile too. The size of the scales is what makes me think it's the fish we used to catch.


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

There is also a very common fish called a Creek chub too found in most inland streams in Ohio, not the same thing as the deep water fish we have been speaking about that is largely confined to Lake Erie, the Ohio River and deep tributaries.Opposite of the pale-colored Silver chubs, Creek chubs are much darkly pigmented, including a black lateral stripe in younger fish that fades with age. They can be caught on purpose with a hook & line with little pieces of worms under a small bobber in stream pools.They can get up to 12-inches long and have a larger mouth, also with barbels in the corners.Enjoy!


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

everything seems to be covered except smelt.🤪


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

And black crappie


----------

